# 2011 buck



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

North Dakota buck


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice buck! Congrats! :beer:

Hey I just saw your other post. Did you shoot this in 2F1? If so where abouts? Curious cause I think I have one like this on a cam pic.


----------



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

This buck was taken on my friends farm by larimore nd its a 2b buck and I had doe tags for 2f1


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice looking buck, congrats!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good deer for as young as he is.


----------



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

Its not easy to find 4 to 5 year olds here cause everyone shoots the little guys my. Taxidermist figures he's 5 I don't think that's young


----------



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

Outher pics


----------



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

Very happy


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

awesome buck. Congrats :beer:


----------



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait to take him home


----------



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

Couple weeks to dry


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

score him yet?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Who's doing the mount? Must not be a tanned cape or was a different cape used? Ussually takes a few months to get a cape back from the tannery.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Who's doing the mount? Must not be a tanned cape or was a different cape used? Ussually takes a few months to get a cape back from the tannery.


Unless the taxi tans it himself, which some do to speed up lead times and quality control.


----------



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes the guy tans the hides himself


----------



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

His names Robert Kunzy out of grand forks he's really good, 2187913133


----------



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

All done only took 2 months


----------



## glogin (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice one! :thumb:


----------

